# white floating hairs in water ???



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

hello everyone, 
Something caught my eye in my tank last night, I was checking parameters when I noticed there were hundreds of tiny white hair like things floating around inside my tank. There about 1/32 in. in length and very thin and white. They don't seem to have any sort of intelligence, for example they aren't swimming freely there just floating. just wondering if you guys could identify what they are and if there good, bad or neither. thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like Planaria. I'd say they aren't good or bad. Usually signifies overfeeding.


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

hmmm doing the fishless cycle so maybe to much ammonia ? i have cut it back to everyother day and half dose.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I had a similar thing. I thought it was Planaria but I kept peering at the little things and they didn't move. It sounds silly but it turned out to fibres from a frayed cord that was hanging near the tank.


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

Heres what they look like, still havent gotten rid of them, anyone know a good way to? I haven't added ammonia to the tank in about a week, and im only feeding the fish I have right now once a day since there new and aren't eating a lot. what about a really fine filter sock think that might catch them ???


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

hold on....your putting ammonia into the tank with fish in?


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

No, I put the fish in after the fishless cycle


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

Is it stuck to the glass to?


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

did you wipe down aquarium before filling? i made the mistake of not doing that with my 29 gal. i had dust for weeks when i cycled it! and then with my 20 gal, i wiped it out with a paper towel, and i had debris from the towels all over my tank.


----------

